# New Southern California Hunter



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Journeyman. Have fun here.


----------



## bowcowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

*so cal bowhunter*

Welcome journeyman 
I to am reativly new to archery talk and I too am in so cal , Norco 
area to be specific .Once yu and your wife get your bows you should 
head for chino and Oranco bowmens archery range ( open to the public sundays 8-2pm ) it is a blast and you can meet alot of local hunters . 
Who knows you might end up like me " putting the rifle down " , they also have alot of real fun 3d and marked yardage target shoot throughout the year . look forward too seeing you there


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Journeyman (Jun 14, 2010)

bowcowboy said:


> Welcome journeyman
> I to am reativly new to archery talk and I too am in so cal , Norco
> area to be specific .Once yu and your wife get your bows you should
> head for chino and Oranco bowmens archery range ( open to the public sundays 8-2pm ) it is a blast and you can meet alot of local hunters .
> Who knows you might end up like me " putting the rifle down " , they also have alot of real fun 3d and marked yardage target shoot throughout the year . look forward too seeing you there


Hey thanks for the info. I think I've seen that place off the 71 before. My wife and I can't wait to try the 3D thing. I seriously had no interest in bow hunting until I actually went and picked one up and shot it. I was literally laughing, I was having that much fun. Well thanks again and hopefully we'll see you out there sometime.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## IE2009 (Dec 10, 2020)

bowcowboy said:


> *so cal bowhunter*
> 
> Welcome journeyman
> I to am reativly new to archery talk and I too am in so cal , Norco
> ...


Hey also new to archery. I’m out in Yucaipa. Do you hunt at all here in So Cal?


----------



## Russell23 (Jan 27, 2021)

What the heck do you even hunt in socal besides coyotes?


----------

